# IBC Golden State Betta show.Sat, Mar 22, Long Beach CA



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 20, 2013)

If you are in SoCal, don't forget to stop by this years first spring show in Long Beach hosted by Golden State Bettas


https://www.facebook.com/groups/404371443000250/


_*Golden State Bettas Spring Show - Saturday, March 22nd, 2014*_
_* UCC Plaza
2338 E. Anaheim
Long Beach, CA 90804*_
_*
*_
_* Show viewing should start at 1:00pm, raffle and auction will start at 3:00pm.*_


----------

